# Compressor won't turn on



## fifty3bags (Feb 20, 2014)

Today when I got home from work I noticed my compressor didn't turn on. I did some searching and everything I've found is for compressors always running. I'm wondering if one of my relays has gone bad (one 40A 5-pin, and one 80A 4-pin), my fuse is still in tact. 

Is it possible to have the relay fail off? What could this issue be?

I'm running AutoPilot V2 with an Air Zenith OB2 compressor. I typically don't air out very much, so the compressor doesn't come on very often, maybe once a week. It did come on and fill up the tank this past Saturday though, that's the last time it got below 140psi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Yes relays can fail as they are mechanical parts. Even solid state parts can fail as well. In order to test your relay is working properly you need to get a voltmeter and measure up some voltages. You can also bypass the relay to check if your compressor turns on directly.


----------



## UNFORGIVABLE (Oct 20, 2012)

Same thing happened to me. Check your fuse for the compressor I had my 30 amp fuse blow one day and the compressor never same on when the tank pressure got low.


----------



## fifty3bags (Feb 20, 2014)

rgarjr said:


> Yes relays can fail as they are mechanical parts. Even solid state parts can fail as well. In order to test your relay is working properly you need to get a voltmeter and measure up some voltages. You can also bypass the relay to check if your compressor turns on directly.


I went out and checked voltages last night and the 40A relay is fine. But the 80A relay doesn't send power to the compressor, it has incoming power. 



UNFORGIVABLE said:


> Same thing happened to me. Check your fuse for the compressor I had my 30 amp fuse blow one day and the compressor never same on when the tank pressure got low.


I checked the fuse and it's fine, I have power from the fuse block through one relay and it stops at the AZ 80A relay. I just ordered two relays last night, so now I'll have a spare for if it happens again. This morning the compressor cut on for a few seconds while I was driving to work, from about 115psi to 146psi, so I know that the compressor still works.


----------



## fifty3bags (Feb 20, 2014)

So new development. Check your settings. I wasted all this time waiting for parts and testing and my tanks settings reset to 110psi turn on and 145psi turn off. Reset everything back and it works great now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

